# Estudo sobre modelos climáticos



## Rui Sousa (10 Dez 2010 às 10:26)

> *Abstract *
> We compare the output of various climate models to temperature and precipitation observations at 55 points around the globe. We also spatially aggregate model output and observations over the contiguous USA using data from 70 stations, and we perform comparison at several temporal scales, including a climatic (30-year) scale. Besides confirming the findings of a previous assessment study that model projections at point scale are poor, results show that the spatially integrated projections are also poor.
> 
> Citation Anagnostopoulos, G. G., Koutsoyiannis, D., Christofides, A., Efstratiadis, A. & Mamassis, N. (2010) A comparison of local and aggregated climate model outputs with observed data. Hydrol. Sci. J. 55(7), 1094-1110.
> Keywords: climate models; general circulation models; climate change; Hurst-Kolmogorov climate



http://www.informaworld.com/smpp/section?content=a928051726&fulltext=713240928


----------

